# Corn Morph ID please



## Sibeluver03 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello everyone. Is she a little classic?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Caramel - Ians Vivarium :: Caramel Cornsnake :2thumb:


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeh definitely a caramel but it's got quite nice thick black outlines on the blotches akin to Okeetees which is quite cool, usually caramels have a very thin black border. Nice snake


----------

